# pig smell



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

As we have had pigs forever I know pig smell is a real problem. The worst is when I have it all over my hands and it won't go away. Not with bleach or all the soap in the house. Use anti-bac gel or lotion and it intensifies, not that it needed any help to be overwhelming. After an early morning birth I had to come to work today and of course, I stink! Snacking on an apple and holding the core in my hand, I go for it. I probably should have gone to the restroom, but here I am sitting at my desk smearing what's left of this apple all over my hands. Of course, the phone rings. Anyway, after washing it off, I really do smell much better. I just thought I'd share. Hmmm, what would an orange do?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

It's funny how so many people say that pigs smell bad. We've raised pigs for decades and I don't think they smell badly at all. Now, perhaps it's the environment the pigs are raised in. We keep ours in an outdoor pen about 20x20 for 2 hogs, and we have a large "shed" or run-in big enough for both hogs and a human to easily fit in. The only time there is any real "pig smell" is during a particularly wet spell. But even then, I think the outdoor chicken run smells FAR worse then the pig sty does. I'll take pig smell over chicken stink any day of the week.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Dona,
Oh my, when we have our pigs in a farrowing crate or confined you can't help but get "it" on you. The sow can only "go" in one direction, then the babies go around her that way to get to the other side of the crate to nurse when she lays down that direction. Also, then after weaning we keep the little ones in a small pen for awhile and they can't help but get it all over them. Of course, we have to handle them for shots, etc. It's unfortunate DH hasn't come around to my way of thinking when it comes to farrowing and give her her own large space. He just keeps telling me how dumb the mothers would be and she would eat them or abandoned them, reminding me that he raised pigs long before I did. We don't have a problem with an environmental smell, as we keep only a few at any one time in a huge lot. Despite the mud (half of the year) they "go", sleep and eat in very different areas and keep quite clean. After taking care of my new 8 little ones (lost 2 of 10, one came after I left for work that I found dead) last night, I used grapefruit pulp leftover from fresh grapefruit juice on my hands and it was just as effective as the apple, maybe more so. Maybe it's like the skunk/tomato juice idea, but I've never had to try that. 
Have "clean-smelling" day!!!
mamagoose


----------



## mygrayfarm (Apr 12, 2003)

Pretty much any one of the citrus fruits, rubbed on your hands, will cut the smell.

Buy them when they're cheap - slice and freeze - thaw out a few slices now and then.

BTW, I'd rather be next to someone with a good honest "pig" smell than someone who's bathed in perfume or after-shave.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

When I was growing mustard greens last year I noticed that the leaves can kill quite a few stubborn smells. The pig poop smell lingers when I wrestle with the piglets or have a sow jump on me and the stench on my hands doesn't go away with plain soap and water. I would tear a leaf off one of the plants and thoroughly crunch it in my hands until the green washed in then wash with soap and water. Worked pretty well.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

use toothpaste as handsoap.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I read this with much interest as I am trying to convience my DH that we need to raise a pig. I wonder if what we use for buck smell would work on pig smell?

Goat milk soap with coffee grounds in it?


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

where i come from originally we would tell folks thats the smell of money. but in all truth try using the citrus type of hand cleaners that are on the market,


----------

